# Doorway Puppet Theater - Cute Idea for a child



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I saw this in one of the catalogs that I received recently:

http://www.hearthsong.com/product.asp?pcode=68&cm_mmc=Tagged-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&mr:referralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=NA

It's almost $50! I thought that this would be really simple to make, even for someone with limited sewing skills like me! 

You would just need a tension curtain rod (or even a short shower curtain rod) for the top. The sewing is pretty self-explanatory.The letters could probably be cut out of felt, or written with fabric paint. 

Since I have a daughter that adores glitter and sparkly things, I could even jazz it up with sequins and sparkly trim. Oh, and this would be SO easy to personalize, too! 

Just thought I would share - seems like a cute idea for either a boy or a girl.


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

A couple of the Big 4 pattern companies had patterns for this type set-up. plus the puppets. Which is where I'd need a pattern. I have no imagination for puppets. I think the Sew Baby site as a pretty good one too.

Sabrina


----------

